# MPG same or better towing with Tundra vs Tacoma?



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

I am currently debating either to get v6 4.0 tacoma or 5.7 v8 tundra. I add about the same amount of miles as I tow. I know the gas mileage on the tacoma is better then the tundra, but what about the gas mileage for towing?

Would the tundra drink less fuel while towing vs tacoma since tacoma engine need to work harder while towing?
I tow camper and boat, with both weighing around 3500 lb each. The tacoma towing capacty with tow package is 6500lb and tundra at 10500lb.

If the fuel consumption is the same on the tundra vs the tacoma while towing then i'll gear more on gettting the tundra.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

With my 5.7 Tundra towing I get about 13mpg


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I own a 2008 Tundra 5.7 4x4. 10-11 mpg towing my 10,000 lb 30' travel trailer. 14 mpg towing my 18' boat. Empty 18-20 mpg hwy depending on how fast I drive, 16.5 mpg city. I love this truck! Plenty of power while towing on hills, entering freeway etc. I think the Taco will lack in the power area pulling 3500lbs up hills etc. Tundra may get better fuel milage towing, Taco better empty. Both are good trucks


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I had an 05' Tacoma 4.0 and upgraded to the 07' 5.7 Tundra.

Both had tow package, and both are 2 X 4

I get about 15 - 18 mpg in the tundra with the upgraded wheels ...33" 18's

I had to upgrade to the tundra as towing was kicking my butt in the Taco.

Milage varys when towing on both.....like with a head wind, and total weight, gear and supplies etc .....

I came in about 11 mpg on the Taco, towing a 24' Carolina Skiff .... but that is a very light boat .... but big so it had a lot of drag

That is why I say it varys on what your towing

In the End

The Taco is not a towing vechicle, and despite my upgrades I did not feel comfortable on long tows to Port Mansfiled and step ramps.

To much wear and tear on the Taco ...

So I went to the Tundra ....and just deal with the 5 mpg less ..... but when towing, 
I generally get a little better than the taco .... but there is tons more power and a safer setup in my opinion.

So I would say in the 13 - 16 mpg for the Tundra


----------



## TheDingy (May 13, 2009)

Buy american!!!! Even though it may be built here it isn't engineered here and we need all the local support we can get. Also the american trucks are so much better.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

trodery said:


> With my 5.7 Tundra towing I get about 13mpg


Thats' great mpg for towing. Thanks for the info!


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

FISHTEXX said:


> I own a 2008 Tundra 5.7 4x4. 10-11 mpg towing my 10,000 lb 30' travel trailer. 14 mpg towing my 18' boat. Empty 18-20 mpg hwy depending on how fast I drive, 16.5 mpg city. I love this truck! Plenty of power while towing on hills, entering freeway etc. I think the Taco will lack in the power area pulling 3500lbs up hills etc. Tundra may get better fuel milage towing, Taco better empty. Both are good trucks


I think you sold me getting 14mpg towing 18ft carolina skiff. I mean it probably weigh at least 2K lbs with trailer and motor. Thanks for the info.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

ROBOWADER said:


> http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/


I post on tacomaworld the other day and no response. That's why i'm trying 2cool.


----------



## greddy09sc (Aug 28, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> I had an 05' Tacoma 4.0 and upgraded to the 07' 5.7 Tundra.
> 
> Both had tow package, and both are 2 X 4
> 
> ...


That's 3 thumps up so far for the Tundra. I think i'm gonna get a used Tundra. Thanks for the info guys. When i get my Tundra, i will post MPG while towing for yall.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I drove a 05 tacoma, had the towing package and all. If you plan on doing ANY towing go with the tundra, the 5.7 is a bad a... motor. Like someone else mentioned before towing with the tacoma is a lot of wear and tear on it. imho. I towed a 17' explorer and a 20' weldcraft flounder rig a lot and it sucked fuel like no tomorrow. Just upgraded to a f250, dont even know your towing anything.


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

DODGE


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I made the mistake of buying a tundra and kept it for 3 months.
It got 6 mpg towing my 8000 lb 28 ft travel trailer. Only way it would have got 10 miles per gallon was going down hill.
I got rid of a diesel to buy the tundra.
I got rid of the tundra and bought another diesel.
Never again......


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

It's easy to have lots of people on here with problems when those trucks outsell the Tundra 5x.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, ignore my post since the post I was replying to was either deleted or just disappeared.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

TheDingy said:


> Buy american!!!! Even though it may be built here it isn't engineered here and we need all the local support we can get. Also the american trucks are so much better.


Right support and UAW!!!!!

No thanks, I'll buy a Texas built truck. Beside if you have even compared the Toyota to a Chevy or Dodge, there is really no comparison the the trucks.

The big 5.7 will get better economy towing than the little Taco. That 4.30 rear end and 6 speed tranny makes a big difference.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a Tacoma with a V-6, 4WD, and pulling my 18.9ft Blue Wave I get about 13mpg. My son pulls the same boat with his 2008 Tundra with his V-8, and he gets about 17 mpg. If I had to do it over again, I would get the Tundra for its pulling power and braking.
mfnlonewolf:brew:


----------

